# I miss my dog



## German89 (Apr 11, 2019)

a lot of life changes happened over the past six months.

one being. coming back to canada on such sort notice and having to leave my dog behind. 

I've been having a really hard time mentally the past week or so.  I think "life" finally caught up with me. Maybe I'm not as "strong" as I think I am.  Maybe I'm a weak twerp lol, I don't know?

There is a bread restriction here in Ontario.  I think I might have a way of getting him over, but, I would need 2 more months before I can financially do it.  and, that's if the border would let him through.

I ****ing MISS my baby boy.  I've been choking back tears and hiding from my son. I miss my ****ing dog. I miss him so much. I'm ****ing 30 and i'm balling my eyes out about my dog. I want his hugs. i want his kisses. i want him beside me in bed. i want his goofy ass nudging me to let him under the blanket at night.  He's my sweetheart. He's my little rock.  If I need to cry, he'd let me.  If i needed a hug, he'd hug me.  If I needed space, he'd never leave. stupid butthead. 

I want him home, here, with me, us, with my son.


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 11, 2019)

Do whatever you can to get him then.
I understand where you're coming from. Ive said many times I will take dogs over people any day, for all the reasons you mentioned.

I dont want to derail your thread but this isnt for me , its for boomer. This will help get the word out, read and you'll understand
https://www.change.org/p/appellate-...judge-to-be-destroyed-with-no-proof-of-attack

I have 1 dog now, I had to put my other one down last summer. We miss him but it was best for him.
The one I have left, she's getting old. I make my kids pet her every day so she is not ignored in her most likely last year of life. She's happy and content and will be a sad day when she's not here.
My eyes are watering now too, dogs are special.
Side note: I trust no one who isnt a dog person, and its been proven time and again.

Good luck German with your dog. Im not dripping with money either but I would be happy to chip in to reunite you and your dog.
Please start a go fund me and post the link.


----------



## German89 (Apr 11, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> Do whatever you can to get him then.
> I understand where you're coming from. Ive said many times I will take dogs over people any day, for all the reasons you mentioned.
> 
> I dont want to derail your thread but this isnt for me , its for boomer. This will help get the word out, read and you'll understand
> ...


sad stories. both made me cry. boomer and your story.

i'll look into go fundme, i need him super bad. so does my son.  my son cries sometimes, "I miss pippy" i know buddy, i miss him too. he's probably so confused.


----------



## snake (Apr 11, 2019)

Thanks... now I'm crying!

Hope it ends well German. The unconditional love from a dog is one of Gods greatest gifts to us.


----------



## snake (Apr 11, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> I dont want to derail your thread but this isnt for me , its for boomer. This will help get the word out, read and you'll understand
> https://www.change.org/p/appellate-...judge-to-be-destroyed-with-no-proof-of-attack



Rhino,

Could you please start a thread on this. I'm sure others would like to address the topic.


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 11, 2019)

snake said:


> Rhino,
> 
> Could you please start a thread on this. I'm sure others would like to address the topic.



Will do immediately.
Thanks Snake.


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 11, 2019)

I will always prefer dogs over most people. Bring him home German


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 11, 2019)

I miss my dog and I just left him this morning to go to work...can’t imagine being separated from my dopey dog.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 11, 2019)

sorry to hear about your struggles, German. Hang in there. Things will get better and you'll be with your buddy again. You are strong, but you're also human. Emotions are natural.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 11, 2019)

Miss my dog. Haven't seen him since he croaked in 1993


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 11, 2019)

Check yer PM, German.


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 11, 2019)

Dogs are family, if you get a gofundeme or other means we can help out i too am willing to pitch in what I can to help you get your good boy back home!


----------



## German89 (Apr 11, 2019)

Awww. Thank you guys for the emotional support. I'll try setting a GoFundMe up in a little. I'm pretty down again today so, I'm in bed trying to sleep again.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 11, 2019)

German spell out exactly what it would take to have your dog returned to you right away.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 11, 2019)

my dog got kidnapped 2015https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/15935-meet-my-new-best-friend


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 11, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> my dog got kidnapped 2015https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/15935-meet-my-new-best-friend



Did he really bro? That blows. 
This sounds gay but I had a Persian cat stolen when I was a child she was a cool cat and my best friend at the time cause we didn’t have a dog and that broke me. Sorry to hear brother
P.S I’m not a cat guy I just had a badass cat and had to sub it for a dog


----------



## German89 (Apr 11, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> German spell out exactly what it would take to have your dog returned to you right away.



Passport - 120 + 30 for picture
Up to date on his shots - 100
Rental 100
I'd have to register him too but, I think that's 20. 

I'd have to see if the vet will change the bread name on his papers too. If he wont. I have to drive through another province which would be a week trip for me.


----------



## German89 (Apr 11, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> my dog got kidnapped 2015https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/15935-meet-my-new-best-friend



That's horrible. I'm sorry. Very cute doggy!


----------



## BrotherJ (Apr 11, 2019)

Awww sad - dogs are such amazing companions I can't imagine life without my puppers.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 11, 2019)

German89 said:


> Passport - 120 + 30 for picture
> Up to date on his shots - 100
> Rental 100
> I'd have to register him too but, I think that's 20.
> ...



Do the GoFundMe if thats the easiest route. I can help.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 11, 2019)

German89 said:


> Passport - 120 + 30 for picture
> Up to date on his shots - 100
> Rental 100
> I'd have to register him too but, I think that's 20.
> ...



Post your venmo PayPal or whatever. We have raised THOUSANDS of dollars for members and their families, charities etc...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 11, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Post your venmo PayPal or whatever. We have raised THOUSANDS of dollars for members and their families, charities etc...



I’ll take a set of neuticals and add an extra 2” on my dick if we are raising money...


----------



## German89 (Apr 11, 2019)

deleted so no one donates any more


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 11, 2019)

German89 said:


> I think I got it going
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/share/sharing-is-important/cz4j9-help-us-with-our-dog



Doesn't work


----------



## rawdeal (Apr 11, 2019)

German89 said:


> . . Maybe I'm not as "strong" as I think I am.  Maybe I'm a weak twerp lol, I don't know? . .



That's BS and you know it German.  This is not a fair test of a human's strength.  I would be questioning your humanity if you were reacting any other way.  Do what you gotta do to reunite with Fang or Fluffy or whoever he is, and give the little human some extra time too.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 12, 2019)

German89 said:


> I think I got it going
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/share/sharing-is-important/cz4j9-help-us-with-our-dog



Says campaign not found


----------



## German89 (Apr 12, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> Doesn't work



Grrr..  
Let me see


----------



## German89 (Apr 12, 2019)

https://www.gofundme.com/cz4j9-help...02382625-9d4646f8cd5447d3&pc=ot_co_campmgmt_m


----------



## rawdeal (Apr 12, 2019)

Learning to read before I post .... I was gonna go way back to Rhino's Post #2 and build a post around 2-3 sentences from it about his own loss, then I kept reading and realized most of us have suffered a permanent loss along the way.  This has helped me a little with 4 of my losses.  It's childlike AF, but it helps, a little, and I reread it now and then:

https://www.rainbowsbridge.com/Poem.htm

German's loss is only temporary, but this is for those who have, or will, have a permanent one.


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 12, 2019)

Done.

C'mon guys, let's get this done and get Panzer back!!


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 12, 2019)

Who is Panzer with now?


----------



## German89 (Apr 12, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> Who is Panzer with now?



My exhusbands dad. At one point I think he was with my ex but, my ex couldn't take care of him probably.


----------



## German89 (Apr 12, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> Done.
> 
> C'mon guys, let's get this done and get Panzer back!!



And thank you. This means the world to us.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 12, 2019)

Sorry to hear this Sister. I’m with Rhino if they are not a dog person I don’t trust them.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 12, 2019)

Fook - you made it German! Can we over-fund ye to make sure ye get there safe?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 12, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> Fook - you made it German! Can we over-fund ye to make sure ye get there safe?



I think so. He’s a good looking pooch isn’t he?


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 12, 2019)

Done deal. Thats a damn fine looking dog.


----------



## German89 (Apr 12, 2019)

Yes. By all means. I don't know if I will have to drive cross country to get him over. He can get denied here in Ontario. 

Thank you all for your help. I'm In tears. You guys are amazing!


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 12, 2019)

You guys are ****in awesome


----------



## German89 (Apr 12, 2019)

Seriously. You guys are! 

Xoxoxoxoxo

I'm literally in tears. You guys are amazing


----------



## Hurt (Apr 12, 2019)

Wow I’m just catching up on all of this...what an incredible group of people we have here. German I’m so sorry you’re going through this. Our two dogs are family and I can’t imagine having to give them up...I hope you have your boy back with you soon.


----------



## rawdeal (Apr 12, 2019)

German89 said:


> Yes. By all means. I don't know if I will have to drive cross country to get him over. He can get denied here in Ontario.
> 
> Thank you all for your help. I'm In tears. You guys are amazing!



IF you have to go from one Canadian Province to another to get him across the USA/Canada border, will you be able to bring HIM back from one Canadian Province to another to get back home?  Maybe they don't check at those borders, but what if a worried neighbor in your province complains locally?

Not trying to be a pisspants, but want you prepared for all possibilities.


----------



## German89 (Apr 12, 2019)

rawdeal said:


> IF you have to go from one Canadian Province to another to get him across the USA/Canada border, will you be able to bring HIM back from one Canadian Province to another to get back home?  Maybe they don't check at those borders, but what if a worried neighbor in your province complains locally?
> 
> Not trying to be a pisspants, but want you prepared for all possibilities.



People have pits here. 

My bestie has one and I got two up the road. I also saw someone walking 3 the other day. They're around


----------



## CJ (Apr 12, 2019)

Just donated!

Get your boy back!!!

Curious though... How'd you guys get around putting your real name in to donate, had to go 'anonymous'? Asking for future donations.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 12, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Just donated!
> 
> Get your boy back!!!
> 
> Curious though... How'd you guys get around putting your real name in to donate, had to go 'anonymous'? Asking for future donations.



I used me real info for the credit card, and me username for the donation details. Good on ye for helping German out.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 12, 2019)

Just visited your page.  Go get your dog German!


----------



## German89 (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you guys, so much. You all are so amazing! I woke up about 20 mins ago and I'm overwhelmed with excitement... I haven't and wont be telling my son. Itll be a surprise for him. 

My bestfriend will most likely accompany me for the ride down there, 4 hr drive.  I just have to do my passport and, arrange when her and I would like to go down.  This will also give us the opportunity to get our things.  Litterally after my exhusband attacked me, state police advised I run.  My mother wired enough money to get home. After getting fixed up by the doctors. I went back and packed, litterally a garbage bag of things for my son and I, got my money and left.  I was afraid to cross with my son as, no passport for him (currently working on his immigrations crap) and thought wed get denied.  The customs officer pulled us in and, we got the go ahead.  It's been a year of hell.. slowly getting better. 

Bringing panzer here would make my little boy so happy.  I hope the vet works with us to change the breed name.  I dont want to drive across country.


----------



## rawdeal (Apr 12, 2019)

You mentioned other nearby people up there owning Pits .... is it possible to schmooze with them a little on how they pull that off in a Province that frowns upon them?  Or is it just the act of crossing the border that's a problem, and once the dog is there, there is no problem?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 12, 2019)

For our purposes he is not a pit bull you should refer to him as an AmStaff Terrier. 

BTW I’m sorry you guys had to go through all this. Keep your head up Sister.


----------



## German89 (Apr 12, 2019)

He is a staffie. A sweet, loyal, loving butthead lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 12, 2019)

Wish you & the dog the best with this situation.


----------



## German89 (Apr 12, 2019)

I will keep everyone posted once the plans go into affect. I have to wait about 2 to 3 weeks for my passport


----------



## CJ (Apr 12, 2019)

This should be a movie. I'd cry.


----------



## RISE (Apr 13, 2019)

Glad to hear you're getting your dog back German.  Dog specific legislation always scares me, considering i own bully breeds.  You would seriously have to kill me before anyone took my dog just to put them down.  Talk to your bully breed friends and see how they get around it.  If your dog is not from a pure line breeder i would also get dna testing done on the dog, if there is any other breed that does not exist in pure bull breeds in your dog that may help you.


----------



## German89 (Apr 13, 2019)

RISE said:


> Glad to hear you're getting your dog back German.  Dog specific legislation always scares me, considering i own bully breeds.  You would seriously have to kill me before anyone took my dog just to put them down.  Talk to your bully breed friends and see how they get around it.  If your dog is not from a pure line breeder i would also get dna testing done on the dog, if there is any other breed that does not exist in pure bull breeds in your dog that may help you.


The lady up the road has two pits. big ones. like 120lb dogs. she said to register him as a cane corso. i could say cane and bulldog?  hes from a backyard breeder. if this border in ontario denies him. i will legit drive across the country and enter canada through manitoba and drive all the way back arcoss ontario. i wont have a choice. if montreal wouldn't have been such kunts, i would just drive up there, would be a lot quicker but, noooo, they had to ban the breed too.

bulldog/boxer could be another breed. or, Dogo Argentino? i'll post a picture of him, you guys can help me.


----------



## RISE (Apr 13, 2019)

True pitbull terriors do not get up to 120lbs, they average around 30-60 lbs occasionally 85 if the breeder has line bred them to be larger.  Whatever she has is not a APBT.  When i was renting i told people i had a boxer/lab mix.  Surprised she has them registered under Corsos, they are usually lumped in with breed specific laws, as well as dogos.  I would go the boxer/lab mix so theres no question.


----------



## German89 (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## German89 (Apr 13, 2019)

RISE said:


> True pitbull terriors do not get up to 120lbs, they average around 30-60 lbs occasionally 85 if the breeder has line bred them to be larger.  Whatever she has is not a APBT.  When i was renting i told people i had a boxer/lab mix.  Surprised she has them registered under Corsos, they are usually lumped in with breed specific laws, as well as dogos.  I would go the boxer/lab mix so theres no question.


I'm only guessing they're 120... they are big. next time i see her, i'll ask their weight. she breeds them. 

i don't think panzer will pass as a lab mix, he's blue


----------



## RISE (Apr 13, 2019)

Yea...scratch boxer/lab.  He's too short for that.  Whats the law on American Bully's?  Usually they get lumped in with pitbull bc of people not knowing the difference, but something to look into.


----------



## RISE (Apr 13, 2019)

If the legislation is loose enough or ignorant enough to not check bloodwork or actually know the difference bw a corso and a pit looking dog, you may be able to get away with saying its a bulldog/territory mix, which is what a pitbull/staff/amstaffs/boston terrior is.  Lol


----------



## German89 (Apr 13, 2019)

RISE said:


> If the legislation is loose enough or ignorant enough to not check bloodwork or actually know the difference bw a corso and a pit looking dog, you may be able to get away with saying its a bulldog/territory mix, which is what a pitbull/staff/amstaffs/boston terrior is.  Lol


Let me pull the law up for you


----------



## German89 (Apr 13, 2019)

http://www.attorneygeneral.jus.gov.on.ca/english/about/pubs/dola-pubsfty/dola-pubsfty.php

i just read a newspaper clipping, people are registering them as american bulldogs. so...

I think if i cross late at night, night shift wont care?  i tell them what happend and why i went back for him. i was going to register him as support dog too.


----------



## RISE (Apr 13, 2019)

" A dog that has an appearance and physical characteristics substantially similar to any of those dogs."  That is the shit that pisses me off so much.   

Here's the thing, if they are registering them as american bulldogs thats your best bet, and it may be proven through genetics depending on the testing since bulldog is the main component of all bull breeds.


----------



## German89 (Apr 13, 2019)

RISE said:


> " A dog that has an appearance and physical characteristics substantially similar to any of those dogs."  That is the shit that pisses me off so much.
> 
> Here's the thing, if they are registering them as american bulldogs thats your best bet, and it may be proven through genetics depending on the testing since bulldog is the main component of all bull breeds.



So. In your honest opinion... do you think crossing in Ontario will be okay?  If I have to cross country this.. this will take me at least a week. And I'm gonna hate my life. 

Who's in ohio? Illinois? Minnesota? And ontario...  

If you guys pull up a map. Look at the map of Ontario.. that's going to take me forever!


----------



## RISE (Apr 13, 2019)

If you don't have your ducks in a row, then no. 

Importing Pit Bulls
It is against the law to bring pit bulls into Ontario, even for a short visit.
There are no exceptions made for:
Tourists
People moving to Ontario, or
Military personnel being transferred to Ontario postings.
The law does allow certain pit bulls into Ontario for recognized dog shows under limited circumstances (see above: Pit Bull Ban — Exceptions for Dog Shows and Flyball Tournaments).
If you leave Ontario with a restricted pit bull (one that was legally owned after the ban was implemented), you can return with that pit bull within three months of your departure. But after three months, that pit bull will not be allowed back in Ontario.
If, on August 29, 2005, you were a legal resident of Ontario who owned a pit bull, but you were not in Ontario on that day, you will have been allowed to bring your pit bull back to Ontario within three months of August 29, 2005. After three months that pit bull will not have been allowed back in Ontario.


Talk to the people you know who have them, ask if they've crossed the border with them or what you will need upon crossing the border.  Ask if they know of a vet who will vouch for you.  Your dog, depending on the genetics may in fact be a bully, if he is you can register him to the UKC.  Ill help search and see what you may need.


----------



## RISE (Apr 13, 2019)

https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/20...-ban-sales-of-illegal-pit-bulls-continue.html

The vet and registering it as a American bulldog is your best bet for now.  Do you think border control will say anything when they see a Ontario license and a bull breed in your car?


----------



## RISE (Apr 13, 2019)

https://www.ukcdogs.com/single-registration-requirements-american-bully


----------



## German89 (Apr 13, 2019)

RISE said:


> https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/20...-ban-sales-of-illegal-pit-bulls-continue.html
> 
> The vet and registering it as a American bulldog is your best bet for now.  Do you think border control will say anything when they see a Ontario license and a bull breed in your car?



That was the article I was talking about.  

I am going to get on panzers i.g. and do some networking.   I havent been on there in about a year.

I should just cross country this, eh?


----------



## RISE (Apr 13, 2019)

Ive never been to Ontario let alone Canada, so my main concern would be getting him into Canada more so than Ontario.  Once he's in Canada and you have your "proof" that he is not a Pitbull Terrior, amstaff or staffy than you should be good to go.  I would personally ask around and see if anyone has them registered as american bully.  You're dog based on the size and squareness of his head may be more bully than pure staffy.  So registering him as a Bully may be more truthful and accurate which is best for the breed.


----------



## German89 (Apr 13, 2019)

Right. I am thinking I should just cross in Manitoba.  

I will stop the lady when I see her and talk to her.


----------



## RISE (Apr 13, 2019)

Keep us informed!


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 13, 2019)

Holy Shiiit.
I didnt realize how involved this is.
Who are the ****ing morons that made this a law?

German, you only get one shot at this so do it right even if it means a week driving cross country but probably best if you can have those papers changed to a different breed.

I really am stupefied on how shit like this is happening in 2019.


----------



## RISE (Apr 13, 2019)

People not knowing their breeds and the media labeling any large head and bodied/muscular looking dog that attacks a person or pet as a pitbull.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Apr 13, 2019)

RISE said:


> People not knowing their breeds and the media labeling any large head and bodied/muscular looking dog that attacks a person or pet as a pitbull.



True story. I dont think most people know fhe different mollosser variants.  Everythings a scary pitbull


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 13, 2019)

Just because it's a pit bull doesn't mean it's a bad dog. 
In fact its just the opposite.
It's not the breed, it's the people behind it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 13, 2019)

Got a deaf pittie in my pack right now. Sweetest dog I've ever owned & smart as a whip. She knows 15 signs from American Sign Language, loves other dogs, loves kids and basically just runs around bringing joy to me & my Missus and all who encounter her. 

Breed specific legislation is born of ignorance and fear mongering.


----------



## German89 (Apr 15, 2019)

Okay..

So.... change of plans. it looks like I will be going through quebec!

I posted something on a canadian board i am a member of.  there is a guy on there he said he will help me out. and to come through the quebec border. he actually rescues pits so, i will use his name and address to give to customs to say, he's rescuing panzer...  now i don't have to drive cross country and some of my anxiety has calmed down. 

And then... i breed... all the most vicious pits you can imagine.  lol, no i'm kidding. but, it would be cool to find a female mastiff and breed me some xl pits.

anyyywwhoo.. my mother will be fukkin thrilled!! lol not really, she's going to kill me.  i don't care. we need our pooch.


----------



## rawdeal (Apr 15, 2019)

Best post I've seen all day!


----------



## RISE (Apr 15, 2019)

German89 said:


> Okay..
> 
> So.... change of plans. it looks like I will be going through quebec!
> 
> ...



What are you going to register him as?  Also, being a rescue, does he have to keep an inventory of his illegal dogs?  

Mastiff+APBT= mutt, cant call them pits.  APBT has no mastiff in their bloodline.


----------



## German89 (Apr 15, 2019)

RISE said:


> What are you going to register him as?  Also, being a rescue, does he have to keep an inventory of his illegal dogs?
> 
> Mastiff+APBT= mutt, cant call them pits.  APBT has no mastiff in their bloodline.


I know it's a mutt then. 

I will connect with the guy tomorrow and ask him more.  He said to still register him as, american bull.


----------



## RISE (Apr 15, 2019)

Cool, glad its looking good for you.  Im just worried customs reports to Ontario that so and so is rescuing a pit, and they then want proof he is in his custody.  Im guessing the fact he's willing to help you, he is familiar with doing this.

I have to deal with this shit when it comes to owning large constrictors here in Florida.  The state requires that if you have a license for them, you have to keep inventory of what you have, who you get your future snakes from, and who they go to if you sell them (has to be someone with the license).  They also check your facility every couple months randomly.  Pretty hard to sneak in snakes.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 15, 2019)

Get that dog, German. This is going to work out.


----------



## German89 (Apr 16, 2019)

RISE said:


> Cool, glad its looking good for you.  Im just worried customs reports to Ontario that so and so is rescuing a pit, and they then want proof he is in his custody.  Im guessing the fact he's willing to help you, he is familiar with doing this.
> 
> I have to deal with this shit when it comes to owning large constrictors here in Florida.  The state requires that if you have a license for them, you have to keep inventory of what you have, who you get your future snakes from, and who they go to if you sell them (has to be someone with the license).  They also check your facility every couple months randomly.  Pretty hard to sneak in snakes.



Gosh. Very serious about their snakes.  I had a busy day so, I am just getting home again. If I dont passout, I will shoot him a PM. But like you said. If he didnt know what he was doing. He probably wouldnt help me out. Once the dog is in, it's in.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 22, 2019)

How things coming, German? Any closer to getting this baby home?


----------



## German89 (Apr 22, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> How things coming, German? Any closer to getting this baby home?



Just working on filing my passport and I have to line things up with my bestie. Shes going to come with me.


----------



## BrotherJ (Apr 22, 2019)

German89 said:


> Just working on filing my passport and I have to line things up with my bestie. Shes going to come with me.



That's awesome! Can't wait for the puppers to get back home.


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 22, 2019)

Let us Know when and Post up some road pics


----------



## German89 (Apr 23, 2019)

Haha. I planned on it!


----------



## German89 (May 5, 2019)

So. Those who donated. Please pm me. I need to forward the donations back.  I cant bring him home now.  In the future yes, but as of right now, I cant. 

I appreciate everyone who helped me out


----------



## RISE (May 5, 2019)

What happened?


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 5, 2019)

German89 said:


> So. Those who donated. Please pm me. I need to forward the donations back.  I cant bring him home now.  In the future yes, but as of right now, I cant.
> 
> I appreciate everyone who helped me out



I didnt know there were donations going on. I havent been around much. Im sorry you cant bring him home. Why can't you get him?


----------



## Rhino99 (May 5, 2019)

I'll pm you, but yeah that sucks.
Can you share why not, or no?


----------



## German89 (May 5, 2019)

I have to hold off on getting him.  Until I am living alone. 

I wired to do my passport and left the rest on my greendot account.  greendot fees which, i was fee'd already from gofundme and then again with greendot. the fees would eat up the funds long before i actually get to go get panzer. 

I can paypal everyone their donation back. if that's okay?  i just cant keep the money sitting over there, i don't know where else to put it to save.


----------



## CJ (May 5, 2019)

Keep my donation for the future attempt at getting your pup. If it doesn't end up happening for whatever reason, donate it to a good charity.


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 5, 2019)

German89 said:


> So. Those who donated. Please pm me. I need to forward the donations back.  I cant bring him home now.  In the future yes, but as of right now, I cant.
> 
> I appreciate everyone who helped me out



Im sorry to hear that. Hang on to what I sent you for when you do go get him.


----------



## Rhino99 (May 5, 2019)

Are we talking weeks, months, years?


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 5, 2019)

RISE said:


> What are you going to register him as?  Also, being a rescue, does he have to keep an inventory of his illegal dogs?
> 
> Mastiff+APBT= mutt, cant call them pits.  APBT has no mastiff in their bloodline.



Could also call them banddogs i believe. I wouldn't do it personally tho. Too many unwanted pits in shelters as it is. Here in south texas its easier to do that because theres always country boys who want a good hog dog.


----------



## German89 (May 5, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> Are we talking weeks, months, years?



Maybe 6 months to a year.. shoot me a pm and I'll paypal the funds back. I jumpped the gun, I didnt think this through. My mother went off on my sister and I last night. I didnt think she honestly would've cared too much but, she was furious and still is.  Shes very anti pitbull.  There is no arguing with a mad german women.


----------



## RISE (May 5, 2019)

Damn, that sucks.  Hopefully something works out where you can get him sooner.


----------



## German89 (May 6, 2019)

RISE said:


> Damn, that sucks.  Hopefully something works out where you can get him sooner.



I'm sure something will! I just gotta line things up better


----------



## German89 (May 9, 2019)

Did I touch base with everyone?  I feel like I am missing someone!?  Please PM me!


----------



## German89 (May 10, 2019)

Bumping for that last person..  I'm 1000 percent sure I am missing one more person


----------



## rawdeal (May 10, 2019)

German, I was waiting to end my silence till after you got past 900% sure, but I'll end my silence now that you've reached 1000% lol. CJ275's idea appeals to me. Hope it can eventually go toward Panzer, but if it ends up toward a charity, choose the dog rescue group you prefer, Pit-specific or just general population.  



CJ275 said:


> Keep my donation for the future attempt at getting your pup. If it doesn't end up happening for whatever reason, donate it to a good charity.


----------



## German89 (May 10, 2019)

rawdeal said:


> German, I was waiting to end my silence till after you got past 900% sure, but I'll end my silence now that you've reached 1000% lol. CJ275's idea appeals to me. Hope it can eventually go toward Panzer, but if it ends up toward a charity, choose the dog rescue group you prefer, Pit-specific or just general population.



Thank you so much!  <3

I had to be a full 1000% eh? Lol. That made me laugh!

Thank you everyone who helpped!  You guys are amazing!  I will let everyone know when I am able to get him!


----------



## rawdeal (May 10, 2019)

German, I sorta liked you during your brief tenure on AB, and I sorta like you here on the UG ..... but you bring a dog into the picture and you're close to getting the passwords to all my Swiss bank accounts.

you shoulda shot for 10,000%.


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (May 10, 2019)

I feel for you. I would be wrecked if I lost my dog.


----------



## German89 (May 10, 2019)

rawdeal said:


> German, I sorta liked you during your brief tenure on AB, and I sorta like you here on the UG ..... but you bring a dog into the picture and you're close to getting the passwords to all my Swiss bank accounts.
> 
> you shoulda shot for 10,000%.



LMFAO..

You're on AB too? 

I see most the good guys else where, I only went there to join in on the fun with CBL (Fukkin ET egged me on).  Fuk.. I still have a few caps of their gear to test if I ever get to it.  I have their gear I'd love to test and, a bunch of this canadian lab too.  Just found out more shit about them so, I closed the door with them.  Fukkin over it.  Thank god I didn't get too deep.  At least my hair stopped falling out!!


----------



## rawdeal (May 11, 2019)

Yes, I'm "over there" too, I'm the opinionated long-winded one. Saw you interacting with 2dumb2plumb too, and then you were gone.  There is a thread about AB over on the "other board" (TID) that chronicles AB's steady decline. e_t AND Schultz were the first two to call out CBL about his hand-packed gH, and his rep went downhill from there.

you + I are taking your thread OT, btw, but I guess I started it


----------



## German89 (May 11, 2019)

rawdeal said:


> Yes, I'm "over there" too, I'm the opinionated long-winded one. Saw you interacting with 2dumb2plumb too, and then you were gone.  There is a thread about AB over on the "other board" (TID) that chronicles AB's steady decline. e_t AND Schultz were the first two to call out CBL about his hand-packed gH, and his rep went downhill from there.
> 
> you + I are taking your thread OT, btw, but I guess I started it



Its okay...  yeah 2d2p is funny. I usually just pop in there and see what's up but, rarely post


----------



## Jin (May 11, 2019)

Just FYI I give Infractions when other dudes flirt with German. You’ve been warned


----------



## rawdeal (May 11, 2019)

Not flirting.  More like closing the deal .........


----------



## Jin (May 11, 2019)

rawdeal said:


> Not flirting.  More like closing the deal .........



Oh no he didn’t! 

I’ll just let German speak for herself. Let me take the ball gag out......


----------



## German89 (May 11, 2019)

Jin said:


> Just FYI I give Infractions when other dudes flirt with German. You’ve been warned



I dont think hes flirting!!!


----------



## Jin (May 11, 2019)

German89 said:


> I dont think hes flirting!!!



Sorry, you know how I get.....


----------



## rawdeal (May 11, 2019)

German89 said:


> I dont think hes flirting!!!



Oh thanks a lot!  I must be doing something wrong then.

inappropriate pm's to follow ......


----------



## dk8594 (May 11, 2019)

Jin said:


> Just FYI I give Infractions when other dudes flirt with German. You’ve been warned



Take this seriously. I once got an infraction just for speaking her name.


----------



## Gadawg (May 11, 2019)

If she's the German, Im the Allied Invasion!!





That's how you seal the deal.....


----------



## rawdeal (May 11, 2019)

You can get away with murder in a pink tu-tu.


----------



## MtBikR (May 25, 2019)

Contributed  Heart warming story and a great dog. I am happy you and your son will have that beautiful animal back. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## German89 (May 26, 2019)

MtBikR said:


> Contributed  Heart warming story and a great dog. I am happy you and your son will have that beautiful animal back. Thanks for sharing.


Please check your PMs!


----------

